# Age of Sigmar is MINE!!!!



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Got my box of Warhammer Age of Sigmar yesterday. Lousy GW not letting people pick stuff up on Fridays anymore.


The insides of the box are pretty nice.

I, obviously, haven't had a chance to use the measuring sticks but I kind of like them. They lack the floppiness of a tape measure that's been used too often. Additionally, the sprues are nice in that the only pieces I had left over is an extra head and a couple of weapons for the Blood Reavers.


The book is gorgeous. The artwork some of the best to come from these people. We've all read the rules that come with it. Being free online. :good: GW. However, I would have liked the warscrolls to have been separate from the book. This would have made things much easier to use in a game. That is really just a nitpick of one of their better designed offerings.

Also, I did manage to get them all put together. Takes a while to do it right of course.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you mean it's hard to assemble, or just a slow proces to do it right?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

looks neat. I am gonna have to find someone to go 50/50 on it with me


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

elmir said:


> Do you mean it's hard to assemble, or just a slow proces to do it right?


Its just time consuming. I usually take my time scraping of mold lines and the sprue bits that are still on from cutting the pieces free.
Assembly is easy enough if you've built other things.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So I decided to go with the Lions of Sigmar color scheme. Did this liberator as a test.

Since I don't want to pay $5.25 per pot for the "right" colors, I went with Balthasar Gold and Naggrath Night. (Actually just waiting for my Vallejo Air Shining Gold I ordered then I'll get a bunch of these started pretty fast.) Did the black bits in Abbadon Black and some Leadbeltcher. 
Gave a quick Reikland Fleshshade wash and when I get a little more time I'll bring it up with the Balthasar and some Auric. 
The Goretide will probably be done by the book since its the perfect Khorne color scheme. Red, Brass, Bone and Blood!!!!
Just waiting on a bunch of skulls to deck out their bases.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The two new golds are more expensive because they've got an alcohol base and are VERY smooth. You definitely get what you pay for with 'em.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

The Son of Horus said:


> The two new golds are more expensive because they've got an alcohol base and are VERY smooth. You definitely get what you pay for with 'em.


I'm sure its good quality paint, but.... its still $5.25 for a pot. I'm just not going to do it. Looked at it when I got the boxset, and didn't when I saw the price. I might cave on the Liberator Gold for the highlighting once I get to that point. Keep going back and forth on it.
Plus they upped the paint costs, to $4.25, not much but still up. 
I got my Vallejo Polished Gold and it looks pretty close to Retributor Armor so I can easily base all my Lions quickly. Probably going to use it on my test knight to get him to match better.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished the first of the models from the boxset.


Only things I'd like to add to him would be doing some highlighting with that Liberator Gold. Tried to use Runelord Brass with a little of the Auric but it looked like ass. So I guess GW is getting an extra $5.25. Additionally, I'd love to add the star effect they show on the GW store-site. I just need to find a way to do that. Anyone with some good ideas or links on that would be helpful.
Now, I've been working slowly on the first set of Liberators at the same time as well.
Now I just need to have my order of skulls from Secret Weapon Miniatures to come in so I can finish basing Khorne's bloodhost.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been looking forward to the AoS logs starting. Good work so far. That Lord Celestant is a pretty intimidating model but you've done a good job. If I can produce one to the same standard I'll be happy.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished up some more of the guys from the Age of Sigmar Boxset.

First full squad/regiment is the Liberators of my Lions of Sigmar.

I did break down and get the Liberator gold for highlighting the gold on these guys. I have got to admit that the color adds a great highlight to that gold. I tried to mix up my own version early on with Runelord brass and Auric Gold. It didn't really like the look so good on the gold. So, $5.25 for a pot of paint.
Added the highlights to my Lord Celestant to make him look even better, as well.

Here are the finished Lions of Sigmar that I have so far.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

These models look so bad ass. You're doing awesome on the paint jobs as well, I'm really digging the purple and gold. One thing that would make them look a little tighter is going back and touching up the little areas where your brush has put some gold on a blue leg, or some purple on a gold helmet. It can be (really) frustrating at times, but forcing myself to go back over parts like that has really helped me with my attention to the initial application; I don't want to go back over my mistakes! :laugh:


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I'm looking at rule for gnoblars.... watch out. 30 gnoblars gets me 90 attacks.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

@ntaw, I'm going to go back and touch up those guys. But in the meantime I've finished up the big three of the Goretide of Khorne. Especially since I got my sack of skulls from Secret Weapon so the Goretide is all decked out in skulls. As befitting the warriors of Khorne. Blood for the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne!

Anyways. First is the Bloodsecrator

When I built this guy I kept the standard on it's own which made painting him easier. Though every time I use Pallid Wych Flesh always ends up stronger than I would like. Even thinned down as I usually do with water on the pallet. I think I'm going to add some more Flo-aid to it hopefully getting a better effect.

Now, the Khorgorath



This was a blast to paint and I'm really happy with how it turned out. No complaints on putting this thing together or painting it. It's got a variety of different techniques needed so it breaks things up.

Finally, the big boss of Khorne

This was another fun paint job. I generally followed the YouTube tutorial in some of the painting techniques, which helped I think. Along with building it in two parts, the Flesh Hound and Khul. Though I think I'll go back and add some extra highlights with the Wild Rider Red, the orange-y red, just to make his armor stand out more.

Okay, wow that was a long post. So, yeah, enjoy.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Work, loving the deep reds you've got going.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Update time.

Finished a few more Age of Sigmar boxset miniatures.
First up are some Bloodreavers and the Bloodstoker. Doing these guys definitely helped me with my skintones. Gonna do some different skintones as well with other Bloodreavers. Planning on doing some with darker skin, bluish cyontic skintones, and something akin to the Khorgorath.





Followed by doing the Prosecutors of my Lions of Sigmar.

The wings were not as hard as I was expecting. They just took some patience, a little dry-brushing and just an extra layer of white.

And then just a closeup of the Prosecutor Prime.

The only thing that is left is to cleanup the sides of the bases.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Those khorne guys would make greak beserkers!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are looking quite nice!

Two suggestions:
1) The Sigmarines look like they need a little more shading on the armour. It's looking tidy but flat in the photos. 

2) Add more blood to the Khornate guys bases. Right now they're a little confused. The blood is only pooling under fleshless (and presumably bloodless) skulls.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Blood for the blood god!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Kreuger said:


> Those are looking quite nice!
> 
> Two suggestions:
> 1) The Sigmarines look like they need a little more shading on the armour. It's looking tidy but flat in the photos.
> ...


On closer inspection, maybe a little more shading would help them. The lighting I use tends to wash out things a bit.
As far as the blood, I've seen a couple of examples of what people have done and they tend toward over doing the blood. (And I can't find where I saw that.) I want to splatter some blood on the reavers but don't want it to take over. As I'm really happy with how their skin turned out. In fact its my best skin to date.
I would need a very stiff brush to flick the Blood for the Blood God onto them. Its just a thing I'm hesitant on at the moment.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Found the example I was talking about. These are up on eBay and they look damn good. I just think they went to far with the blood.









Also, they have a really awesome looking Khorgorath.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Of course I only have the photos to go on. I totally agree. Overdoing the blood looks dopey and I would also actively avoid it. The skulls in the pools of blood give a really nice colour contrast but they are already on the door step of "too much." One of the mods @Boc did a Luna wolves army and many of the models bases were just pools of blood. The paint jobs were pretty cool. The bases were silly. 

I agree, I think your skin tones turned out quite well on the Khornate dudes and I would't be in a hurry to gore them up either.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

This looks like a lot of fun.

You also did a spectacular job on the paint!

I sometimes wish I could paint that well, however I then realize I only play casually so I'm satisfied with my Acrylics.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Been a little while since I got some stuff finished. But here is some more stuff.

Blood Warriors for butchery laden-fun.



Really happy how these blood thirsty bastards came out.

Bringing the power of life and death is the Lord Relictor.

Unfortunately, a few of my Sigmar guys have gotten slightly damaged. Like the top blade of the Reliquary got broken off, so I tried to make it look like it's battle damaged. Which turned out to be an effective look.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished painting the full box set from Age of Sigmar.

Even though there are a butt-tonne of those Bloodreavers, they are varied enough to keep from getting bored painting them. Been really useful in developing my skills with doing skin. Tried to get varying skintones to help diversify them. Overall, I have to say, the slightly larger scale of the Age of Sigmar figs makes painting them a little easier and more fun.
First off are the Stormcast Eternals Warrior Chamber of the Lions of Sigmar


Also, the Lions present a shieldwall to hold back the ravening cannible warriors of Khorne, while rallying around their Lord-Celestant. While the Lord-Relictor opens a portal to allow for reinforcments.

While Khorne's Warriors attack with blood drenched weapons and screams of rage, being directed by Khorne's mighty champion.


Coming forward to claim his prizes of immortal skulls, the Mighty Lord of Khorne charges ahead with his bound flesh-hound.

I've gotten my hands on more to add to both sides. Another group of Liberators and Judicators for my Lions of Sigmar and more Blood Warriors and Bloodreavers for my Bloodtide.
So, there's the boxset. It is a lot of figures. That are done.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good! No knock on you but I hate the (lack of a) head on the big hellbrutey thing. It's too small and sunken.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

A very well painted set of models you have there! You should be proud of your achievement. :victory:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Kreuger said:


> Looking good! No knock on you but I hate the (lack of a) head on the big hellbrutey thing. It's too small and sunken.


Yeah, that is the only design choice they have in this I don't like. I kind of get why it looks like that. If they had made something larger for the head with the skull in its mouth, that would have worked better.
Honestly, I think that is the only design complaint I have, of the set.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

After picking up another set of the 5 Blood Warriors from the Boxset, I'm trying to differentiate them. I've swapped some weapons in for the axes. And for the monstrous looking axe that is normally painted to look like a jawbone with teeth.








So, with that in mind, I'm trying to make it look like it has gums with teeth. Yeah picture isn't great.








The only thing I've primarily finished on the axe is the gums. I haven't gone past the shade stage of anything else here. I'm kind of happy with how the gums look. Nice and fleshy. I was thinking of putting a little blood under the teeth, along the gums. The more I look at it, though, I'm thinking that might be too much. But on the other hand, blood. I keep going back and forth on this.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Roganzar said:


> ...I was thinking of putting a little blood under the teeth, along the gums. The more I look at it, though, I'm thinking that might be too much. But on the other hand, blood. I keep going back and forth on this.


Well, that's properly horrifying. Though it also makes me think of Nurgle and the mouthwash commercials from my childhood which decried "the dreaded gum disease, Gingivitis!"

I would want to make it a daemon weapon named a "Gingivitis."


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Kreuger said:


> Well, that's properly horrifying. Though it also makes me think of Nurgle and the mouthwash commercials from my childhood which decried "the dreaded gum disease, Gingivitis!"
> 
> I would want to make it a daemon weapon named a "Gingivitis."


I remember those commercials. I guess it does look inflamed with rotten teeth at this stage. The teeth I plan to brighten with liberal rinsing of Listerien. :biggrin: Blood Warriors are supposed to be wielding demon-weapons and I doubt daemons have good oral hygiene, so "Gingivitis" it is.

EDIT: I forgot, saying its "horrifying", now that's high praise.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

That gum axe is awesome. I can just imagine it twitching and drooling as he closes in with the enemy. :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a lot of figures! :shok:


Great paintjobs on them too! :good:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So finished a Slaughterpriest for Khorne. I really like this model.

Really getting the hang of skintones as I've been doing those bloodreavers. I want to get another of these guys and convert the ax into scythe for reaping a large collection of skulls.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Blood for the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne.
Bloodreavers charge in for blood and skulls.




So with Age of Sigmar I've got a group of Decimators for my Lions of Sigmar and then more blood and skulls for KHORNE!!!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Long time since I updated this one.
I've added a few new things to my collection of Age of Sigmar. First up is a small addition to the Lions of Sigmar, a group of Decimator Paladins.

There is a Knight-Vexillor but for some reason Tzeentch deleted the picture. Just to mess with me, I'm sure.

Then we have some additions to my Bloodtide of Khorne. Which I'm considering expanding into a wider Chaos army lead by Archaon. Mainly since that's an awesome model. 
Anyways, here are a group of Blood Warriors with twin axes.



Then there is the Skullgrinder

And a better picture of the Slaughterpriest

And on a whim I picked up Be'lakor. 

So yeah, petty big update to the thread.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks nice! I´m my self in the process of starting up a Khorne army, got the Varanguard and those models are great. I would really recommend you pick them up.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Meldon said:


> Looks nice! I´m my self in the process of starting up a Khorne army, got the Varanguard and those models are great. I would really recommend you pick them up.


Those guys are on the ol' want list. Which usually exceeds available funds.
The Varanguard look amazing.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Alright got a new picture of the Lions of Sigmar, Knight Vexilor.

Take that Cyber-Tzeentch. *grumble grumble* Deleting my pictures.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

very cool concept on the axe. also, solid painting.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So the Khorn warband will be expanding into a full Chaos Unbound army, very slowly.
I am also, very bad about taking pictures and have finished things without taking pictures. Sooooooooo, pictures ahead.

First up, another Khorgorath, which are kind of fun to paint and kind of easy to get on eBay for a good price. Thinking of picking up a third one and doing the skin in reverse of this one
Khorgorath

Next up, are a still in progress group of Varanguard. Meaning these two are done and the third is started.
Varanguard
Varanguard

And speaking of things I've done slowly. Blightkings!
Blightkings 
Which I've been doing slowly, phrasing!, (ew yuck), over the last few months to break up monotony.
And since we are on good ol' Papa Nurgle, here is some other Nurgle-y things for your enjoyment.
A Nurgle Warrior test. Trying out ways to create corrosion on the armor.
nurgle warrior test paint
And now a Plaguebearer, which I did using dilluted shades to create the skin tone and dilute pinks for the infected areas.
plaguebearer
A more traditionally painted pile of Nurglings.
nurglings 
All that just trying to get the right shades of yuck for dear Papa Nurgles children.

And now on to Tzeentch. Starting off with the great Gaunt Summoner. I really like the model. (Need to get at least one from the Silver Tower game, so I have different Summoners).
Gaunt Summoner 
Even did a little writing in the book in the best ink, blood.
And now a little test Warrior to go in the colors of Tzeentch that I think I want. 
tzeentch warrior test paint
Like how it looks the blue has a nice red cloak to make it stand out. I'm thinking I might go back and try and create a glow effect coming out of the helm openings. As soon as I have a good idea of how I want to do that. Also, if I feel that confident in my skills.
Hope you all enjoy me finally catching up picture wise with this plog. Ugh, I'm terrible at keeping up with these.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's just a lovely update. =)

I think you've done a particularly good job on the metallics and on the armor edge highlights. By contrast, I think some of the more delicate parts have been over loaded with paint; for example the summoner. 

The blight kings look suitably diseased but are also remarkably tidy otherwise. The same is true of the nurglings. They seem like they need some dirt. 

I really like how the korgorath and the varanguard turned out. Though truth be told I sort of hate the korgorath model. What's the lore behind it with the dopey little head and the skulls in its arms? I tried a quick Googling earlier but didn't see a good fluff source. 

It's the right size/shape for a dread . . . maybe with a new head of some sort it would look better.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So playing around with color schemes. The Tzeentchian scheme I'm happy with but the Nurgle one, not so sure.

First, you've seen this one,
nurgle warrior test paint2 
I was going for a pited, beginning to rust look for this one.

Then there is this. Basically the colors reversed but the dirty white armor does have a certain quality to it.
nurgle warrior test paint3
So off white color, done with dilute sepia, and then trying to put some hints of green, (greenshade) to suggest a mossy growth effect. I went real subtle with it, kind of afraid of overdoing it I think, in the crevices and the photo doesn't really show it.
I'm liking both, though the white scheme was a bit quicker to do, and I'm genuinely unsure which I like best, and there for should do.
So, comments/thoughts/ramblings?


----------

